# G24 2-pin to G24 LED problem



## RobbySals (Dec 17, 2016)

Good day all, 

I'm a maintenance tech for the Postal service and I'm having an odd problem trying to retrofit new G24 LED bulbs into a 2 bulb G24 fixture in a lobby. The new bulbs fit the sockets just fine and work with the OLD ballast setup flawlessly. The old ballasts are Robertson HP28P's... Specs can be found here, http://www.ballastshop.com/media/import/pdf/r_HP28P.pdf 

The problem arose when I had to remove two dead ballasts from one of the fixtures. I replaced the (2) Robertson ballasts with (1) Philips Advance H2Q26TPBLSM ballast, specs can be found here, https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/57480/BA-H2Q26TPBLSM.html?gclid=CJ2o9sX_-9ACFRyewAodMGoGGw ...

I have tried various wiring methods (shunted/ non shunted/ direct 120v line voltage) and no matter what I do the new LED g24's burn up and stop working within a few minutes of applied power. The LED's come on nice and bright with the new ballast but after a minute or so they begin to smoke and sizzle eventually burning out and failing. 

I must be missing something in translation here so I'm hoping you guys can get me back up and running. Thanks a ton!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

RobbySals said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I'm a maintenance tech for the Postal service and I'm having an odd problem trying to retrofit new G24 LED bulbs into a 2 bulb G24 fixture in a lobby. The new bulbs fit the sockets just fine and work with the OLD ballast setup flawlessly. The old ballasts are Robertson HP28P's... Specs can be found here, http://www.ballastshop.com/media/import/pdf/r_HP28P.pdf
> 
> ...


You're cooking them with excess heat.

You need to find a compatible driver.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The old ballast is for a two pin, the new one is a four pin. I'd say it's the wrong ballast.


----------



## Samtheman (Jan 2, 2017)

I agree with backstay, Check and make sure the ballasts are compatible with the new LED lamps. Most of the time the LEDs will come with a spec sheet listing their compatible ballasts. if they didn't shoot an email off to the manufacturer.


----------

